# E3 2013 Thread



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone watching this? I'm looking forward to seeing more Xbox 1 and Destiny.

http://www.e3expo.com/homepage.cfm
*
E3 2013 10/11-13 June*

Live Streams

*Microsoft* - Mon 10 June @ 9:30am PDT/5:30pm BST
Streams: Gamespot IGN Xbox GameInformer GameTrailers

Also Available via Xbox Event Player App on Xbox Live

*Ubisoft* - Mon 10 June @ 1pm PDT/9pm BST
Streams: Gamespot IGN GameInformer GameTrailers

*Electronic Arts* - Mon 10 June @ 3pm PDT/11pm BST
Streams: Gamespot IGN EA GameInformer GameTrailers

*Sony* - Mon/Tue 11 June @ 6pm PDT/2am BST
Streams: Gamespot IGN GameInformer GameTrailers

Also Available on PS3 and PS Vita

*Nintendo* (Direct) - Tue 11 June @ 7am PDT/3pm BST
Streams: Nintendo IGN GameInformer GameTrailers

*Square Enix* - Shows throughout E3 on their own Youtube Channel
Streams: Youtube

For those who are having issue loading streams based on region (Note: I doubt anyone actually will but just to be safe)

*Chrome/Firefox Users *
Media Hint

*Firefox Users*
Install This.
Restart firefox
Go to Tools>Add-ons>Modify Headers 0.7.1.1>Options 
Under "Select Action" Select "Add"
In the box next to it type "X-Forwarded-For" 
In the 2nd box type 12.13.14.15 
Click the Add Button 
Click "Start" in the top left corner 
Click OK


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

but of course. it's mostly in the middle of the night my time and also I really should learn for exam, but ... it's E3. :boogie:boogieprobably cause of exam I won't be able to watch all of it, I'll focus on Sony/Nintendo parts.

can hardly await Square Enix streams! :clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be watching Microsoft and potentially Ubisoft. I'll catch up with it later if I don't see it. I won't be watching Sony because I'll be in bed, but I'll watch it the next day, and I won't be watching EA because...screw EA, that's why. I don't care if they do announce Mirror's Edge 2. 

I'm not getting myself too hyped. I'm keeping my expectations in check, something that a lot of people on youtube are struggling with. It was really tedious watching the conferences last year, but some of the new games they revealed were cool.

I'm also curious to see what Retro Studios is coming up with. Last I heard, they were making an FPS, though it wasn't based on Metroid. I kind of hope it is and I hope it's something that completely shakes up the FPS market like Goldeneye did back in 1997.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I miss when G4 would show the majority of these, it was only last year, but I'm already getting that "those were the days" feeling. 

Anyway, it sucks that I have a test scheduled on the 10th, but I'll try to catch MS and Sony's conferences and I'll try to catch ubi and square's on their youtube channels if they upload them. I'll probably just skip nintendo's because I got super hyped for theirs last year and it disappointed massively, so I'll just grab the highlights for that one.

Microsoft will get the same treatment if this conference sucks anywhere near as much as the Xbox One reveal did. I"m done wasting my time on poorly done conferences.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

I wish there'll be something said about Final Fantasy versus XIII (is this Final Fantasy XV now?), I wonder, if it's that "mysterious" FF for PS4 exclusive or not ... also, I'm hoping in vain for some Last Guardian news?

anyway, SOOO MANY GAMEEEES. :boogie:boogielooking forward to Murdered: Soul Suspect ... and I hope they show some kind of trailer for FFX/X-2 HD to demonstrate the lovely high definition ... also Pokemon X/Y, Rain, FFXIV: A Realm Reborn, Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments and ... ugh ... okay, at least 60% of IGN's "Big Games at E3" list.

it's gonna be awesome! :clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Definitely going to be watching sony's and nintendo's conferences!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I may watch. I tend to just catch up after the stream, it makes for on demand viewing. I'm excited nonetheless. I'm interested in what everyone has to show us. I have no expectations though.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I wont be able to watch it, but I'll catch up later after everyone posts what happened. On that note, microsoft is going to have to do a real good job convincing me to get a xbox one at this point and not a ps4 after that disaster of a reveal they had.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll mostly just watch the summaries and highlights. In years past I've watched the whole thing live, but I think I'll better utilize my time this year (yeah right).


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Going to watch Microsoft & sony


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Nintendo isn't doing a big press conference this year, which is a good move. With Sony and Microsoft going full with the next gen stuff Nintendo is wise to lay low this year. Of course I'll catch the big 3. Plus Nintendo is really pushing the Nintendo Directs, and the Best Buy experience stuff. Should be interesting.

Sony will win the buzz this year, mostly because the PS4 is still shrouded in mystery (as of now), and Xbox One has been shown (Wii U has been out for 8 months).

Microsoft has some ground to catch up since the Xbox One reveal didn't light it up [in a positive way].

The next-gen E3's are always interesting. Watching the companies try to out do each other


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Chrysalii said:


> Nintendo isn't doing a big press conference this year, which is a good move. With Sony and Microsoft going full with the next gen stuff Nintendo is wise to lay low this year. Of course I'll catch the big 3. Plus Nintendo is really pushing the Nintendo Directs, and the Best Buy experience stuff. Should be interesting.
> 
> Sony will win the buzz this year, mostly because the PS4 is still shrouded in mystery (as of now), and Xbox One has been shown (Wii U has been out for 8 months).
> 
> ...


I agree. I find myself enjoying their Nintendo Directs a lot more than some of their conferences. I like them because they are just straightforward. They can really narrow down their presentations to something specific instead of trying to cram a lot of irrelevant information into an hour long conference. It's a wise move for them to lay low and not try to go up against the big guys.

I think Sony was also smart by not showing the console at their presentation. It's a good way to get people interested and hyped when they do finally start talking. They did their console announcement very well and I'm really interested to see what they have to show off this year.

In a way, I think Sony and Nintendo would do well to bank off of Xbox One as much as possible. We already know how negatively people are reacting to it. Even Sony came out and told people that PS4 was a game console first. They really are trying to play the good guy with this, even if there might be some similar situations going on behind the scenes.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be watching Microsoft for the sole purpose of seeing if they can weasel their way out of this one. These past couple of weeks have been like a cliffhanger to a terrible soap opera. Will they make it out okay? Has their fate already been sealed? Will they surprise us and come out with the best showing?

That's literally the only reason why I'm watching them.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Only stuff I really care about is Dark Souls 2, Final Fantasy Versus (if it actually shows up or not this time) and seeing if MS can **** themselves even more. It would be hilarious to see them get booed off the stage.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

So I guess I'll give some overall thoughts since nobody else seems to be interested. 

I have to say, I think Microsoft had a pretty good show. They kept their promise. They made their presentation all about the games and kept their gimmicks to a minimum. There was some pretty interesting stuff in that conference. I find it funny that EA was the one who ended up F-ing up in the middle with their demo not working. Other than that, it wasn't a bad show and was far better than their last 3 years. 

Now that being said, Microsoft has already ruined their reputation with these rumours going around that they were paying off developers to not show PS4 games and whatever else was going on behind the scenes. Regardless if they showed off a new Killer Instinct game (one not even being developed by Rare), I still don't want this thing. It's way too restrictive. They could have had an exclusive Zelda game and I still wouldn't be interested.

And I think the price is going to kill it for a lot of people. I missed the price announcement, but I caught up with it on the sites and it's $499. It's $100 cheaper than the 60 GB PS3, but regardless, it's still too expensive for a lot of people. 

At least they showed off Metal Gear Solid 5, which looks absolutely dreamy. Too bad that game, and a lot of other games they showed off, aren't exclusives. I just imagined executives greeting Kojima with giant sacks of money as he walked off stage.

By the way, that Ryse game looks terrible. It's pretty, dynamic, but too scripted. I don't like games where they make you do a QTE to kill someone. It feels redundant.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

so xboxone = $500
PS4 = Below $400....


hmmm...

anyway to watch replays?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ubisoft will be starting soon, but I don't know if I'm going to watch it. Sitting here watching this 2 hour long conferences is tough for me since I don't like to sit still for a long period of time. I might just catch up with it tomorrow and watch Sony instead. 

By the way, if you preorder the system and buy it day one, you get an achievement. I am not kidding when I say that.

Oh yeah, I forgot about the Crimson Dragon thing. I love how the audience reacted when there was no sound.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

New rumours about PS4 pricing. Supposedly there will be 3 models from $399-$599. We'll have to wait until tonight to see if this is true, but I don't know if the 3 model thing is a good idea. But we'll have to see if the $399 has anything worthwhile in it. 

I love how nobody is responding :b


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

With all the negative Xbox One features like used games and always online, it looks bad. Also, this new $500 price tag is too expensive for me because ill have to buy $60 new games and new controllers too so I can do split screen.

And if you include xbox live, way too expensive. Microsoft should of cut the kinnect, made it backwords capatable, and allowed used games. I would pay $400 for that.

As a current Xbox 360 owner, I am really disappointed with Microsoft, and am most likely going to but the PS4 as long as it dosen't have those stupid features.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hopefully Dead Rising 3 is just a time exclusive like DR2. DR1 was probably the better game since those crazy time limits and that I really like Frank West. He's the main thing making me consider buying Project X Zone (aside from the Fire Emblem esque gameplay and its cheap price).

I don't think Dead Rising 3 will be better than Infamous though.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> New rumours about PS4 pricing. Supposedly there will be 3 models from $399-$599. We'll have to wait until tonight to see if this is true, but I don't know if the 3 model thing is a good idea. But we'll have to see if the $399 has anything worthwhile in it.
> 
> I love how nobody is responding :b


yup rumors this morn was that the one without the cam will be around $350-399.
That'll be the I'll be getting, and upgrading the hdd...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> yup rumors this morn was that the one without the cam will be around $350-399.
> That'll be the I'll be getting, and upgrading the hdd...


$599 PS4 should come with a Vita. That would be a great price, and I think it would sell really well.

But if no Vita is included, I would probably just get the $399 version. That seems like a good price too.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, my beloved Square Enix


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> $599 PS4 should come with a Vita. That would be a great price, and I think it would sell really well.
> 
> But if no Vita is included, I would probably just get the $399 version. That seems like a good price too.


Hmm Wouldn't be surprised if that's what's the $599 version is now that you say. It'll probably will be used as the remote like wii u. And they also focused on ps4 games on the vita or something like that when they first announced it.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Mirrors Edge 2 officially announced finally, multi-platform and it has kept the artistic styling from the first game, my day is made.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

wow that game "The division" ubisoft showing on looks amazing...
Seems exactly like a shooter version of watch dogs


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> wow that game "The division" ubisoft showing on looks amazing...
> Seems exactly like a shooter version of watch dogs


Yeah, it looked pretty badass.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sony in 40!


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

What ever happened to that Open world "The Agent" game rockstar was making exclusively for ps4 That was rumored to be bigger & have more stuff in it then gta5? 

They need to show that **** today.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> I've literally been waiting for this game since I was 11 years old. Star Wars Battlefront 3 is finally confirmed


Yes!!:clap

I still play Battlefront on my PS2. I'm thinking about buying it on Stean so I can play online?

Does anybody know if Star Wars Battlefront 2 is still played online on the PC?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yunie!!!!!!!


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol these consoles look horrible. 

Xboxone 
ps4

wtf is going on with these designs, It's 1999 all over again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> lol these consoles look horrible.
> 
> Xboxone
> ps4
> ...


At least it's small. That's a lot more that can be said for the Xbox One.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wtf is Sony doing, this is suppose to be about games. Not the other features in the PS4. So dumb


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Jig210 said:


> Wtf is Sony doing, this is suppose to be about games. Not the other features in the PS4. So dumb


Microsoft and Sony totally switched around for E3 :b

It's boring so far, but they'll have stuff to show off.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida is the cutest :b I love him already


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

40mins later they finally start to show what we want. If only it was game play though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that Troy Baker? I swear to God he's in every game now.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup it is


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know. My premature thoughts are that this is a bust so far. I expected more, but whatever. I'm really only watching so they can confirm the pricing.

Literally the only reason why Microsoft had a better conference is because they bought off third party developers.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

what the **** is this.....This like a mix a wii and xboxone first conference.

Where's all the fps's and mature violent ****?
The order 1866 looks great tho.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Final Fantasy Versus is now FFXV. I knew it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Square Enix single handedly saved this conference.

KINGDOM HEARTS III!!!!!!!

Final Fantasy XV also looks amazing, though I'm concerned about how scripted it felt. Hopefully the game gives you more control. 

Little Noctis is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

brad said:


> i've literally been waiting for this game since i was 11 years old. Star wars battlefront 3 is finally confirmed :d


is this real life, omg, finally.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS III!!!!!!!


Finally.
Omg.
....
<3
<3
!
:clap
:yay


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Kingdom Heart 3, tears of joy. :cry

It's about time.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Final Fantasy with actual gameplay you can control? Rather then that lame "press x to attack" then wait your turn ****? Im impressed. They finally got it right for once....

This might be the first one i'll ever check out.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

creasy said:


> Final Fantasy Versus is now FFXV. I knew it.


 Lets hope they finish it before it becomes XVI. :roll I felt genuinely embarrassed for Square Enix during this announcement, it's getting silly now. Upping the version of a game to excuse it taking 2 ice ages to finish is just cheating. :lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I also love how Assassin's Creed IV kept freezing. Great job Ubisoft. That's definitely going to be a killer game when it comes out...when it's not freezing.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

This is over, sony wins. Support used games


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No used game DRM for PS4, schweeeeeeet. Love the cheering lol.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

"No used game restrictions", they're going for the kill. :lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

They did it!!! Awesome job Sony! I'm so happy they said it won't block used games. Huge dig at Microsoft there.

And he just keeps hitting them! God damn! I hope Microsoft employees are sobbing after this.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Damn Sony just kicked Microsoft's *** with the used games announcement.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

"No online connection required, no check in required", fatality. :lol


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahaha, making some jabs at Microsoft there


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Microsoft: "We're going to kill Sony at E3"

Sony: "Nope!"


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

It's over. Sony wins, no question. The price point sealed it.

I'm definitely getting a PS4 now.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

$399! omg


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh God, $100 cheaper than the Xbox. We have a winrar.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

$399 for a more powerful system, used games.
Ima preorder this.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Price point is amazing. It's tough to see how MS can compete with this on a gaming front TBH.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

$399!

I love my Xbox, but I'm sold on the PS4. Ps4 is way better than the Xbox one. I'm going to preorder it.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have to find out how to pre order.
The ps4 is said to be %50 more powerful then the xbox for $100 cheaper w/ used games and free online.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It was boring at first, but that second half, phenomenal. And the price! 

I sincerely hope Xbox One is a huge flop after this. Microsoft can piss off. It would be a huge benefit to the industry if they dropped out. We don't need their idiotic policies and inferior products clogging up the industry.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Neo said:


> Sony have basically given everyone a reason to buy a PS4 and not XBox One. Great demo.


Yep. Sony had a great demo at E3. They showed how the PS4 is better than the One. Way better than Microsofts.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't wait to play that destiny game. Looked awesome


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Dark Shines said:


> Lets hope they finish it before it becomes XVI. :roll I felt genuinely embarrassed for Square Enix during this announcement, it's getting silly now. Upping the version of a game to excuse it taking 2 ice ages to finish is just cheating. :lol


Yeah, the game was announced as a PS3 exclusive...what, six years ago? God knows what mess they got themselves into for it to take this long. Nomura couldn't even bother to show up in person for the announcement of XV and KH3, what the hell?

That said, the game looks incredible. The graphics and art style just blew me away. If it really does have a world map, lots of side content and non-linear progression, I can see it being the best FF ever.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybosy who buys Xbox One over this is a blind fanboy or a moron. Sorry, but I tell it like it is.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sony just uppercut Microsoft into last week.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Disarray said:


> Kingdom Heart 3, tears of joy. :cry
> 
> It's about time.


Hell yea! <3 <3

I'm a staunch xbox360 fan, but the PS4 might have just won my heart!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I go into gamestop tomorrow to preorder the PS4 so I can pick it up in the store? Or is there a way I can do this online so I can pick it up in the store? I don't really want Gamestop's sport bundles though, and I don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Can I go into gamestop tomorrow to preorder the PS4 so I can pick it up in the store? Or is there a way I can do this online so I can pick it up in the store? I don't really want Gamestop's sport bundles though, and I don't want to pay for shipping.


Order it on amazon. 
I just did ordered mine, You put your credit card number in, ect And order it. 
Nothing will be charged on your credit card until it's shipped.... You can cancel it anytime and don't have to pay anything upfront.

Gamestops will probably have a lot of trouble like they did last gen, but i think it's only online/ship for gamestop right now, Im not sure.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> I have to find out how to pre order.
> The ps4 is said to be %50 more powerful then the xbox for $100 cheaper w/ used games and free online.


I'm pretty sure I heard them say that online _will not_ be free but require a Plus subscription. That sucks, but in light of their other announcements I'm not complaining.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh man I love E3. They showed a ton of games to be pumped about. Witcher 3, Elder Scrolls Online, the new dragon age, Batman Arkham origins to name a few. :yes

After today PS4 it is!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd order it, but really don't have the money to buy new consoles right now. Besides, I'm still not 100% sold on it yet. Oh I'll buy it eventually, but not in the near future. 

Is it just me, or did that guy who announced the price have some kind of odd look on his face? He was looking down or something. Let's just hope for their sake they aren't taking a huge loss or anything.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Nintendo has a good show tomorrow. I wouldn't be surprised if they tear into Microsoft as well. I would genuinely love to see a big Nintendo hit of a presentation, but I won't get too excited just in case. I guess at this point it doesn't matter since they already have their hardware out there. They just need to show off what games they have in development. I personally don't care if their hardware isn't up to the same level. I just want a console for me.

Over the generations I've gone with Sony and Nintendo platforms and not once has this combination ever failed me. I will very much be a PS4 and Wii U user next gen for sure


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Order it on amazon.
> I just did ordered mine, You put your credit card number in, ect And order it.
> Nothing will be charged on your credit card until it's shipped.... You can cancel it anytime and don't have to pay anything upfront.
> 
> Gamestops will probably have a lot of trouble like they did last gen, but i think it's only online/ship for gamestop right now, Im not sure.


----

Thanks.

Also, is Infamous Second Son a launch title, or is it going to be released later?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> ----
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, is Infamous Second Son a launch title, or is it going to be released later?


They said Q1 2014.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Battlefront, Titanfall, Destiny, Killer Instinct, Halo 5, The Crew, BF4, and KoH. :boogie

PS4 really destroyed MS with that presentation. I think MS is going to have to do something to counter that. I would say to have a Xbox1 without a Kinect and price it around $100 bucks less.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Final Fantasy XV! <333


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

... theres a Half-Life 3 banner supposedly.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Which game should I get with the PS4? I was going to get Infamous until I found out that it dosen't release until later.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Anybosy who buys Xbox One over this is a blind fanboy or a moron. Sorry, but I tell it like it is.





minimized said:


> Sony just uppercut Microsoft into last week.


Stopping by to quote for truth. Sony took a 5 star dump on Microsoft with that lampoon. Unexpected by me, honestly, but I suppose I am now aboard the PS4 hype train.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> I heard that too. That said, Plus seems quite good value and I will probably subscribe to it, even though I didn't for PS3.


Yeah, they said it's less than $5 a month and since it comes with whatever perks Plus already has that's not bad at all. I'll subscribe to it depending on what games come out, I rarely play online though. I don't blame them for charging to play online considering the price tag, it's a good trade off I think.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Sony, I love you. Square Enix and other game developers ..... love you too. ;____;

^ my first impression. PS4 can't come soon enough and the cheers from the crowd as the "you can buy the game, then you can sell it, lend it to a friend, or keep it forever" ... 

*full emotional outburst* mom thinks I'm crazy XD

P.S.: KINGDOM HEARTS III

FINAL FANTASY XV

WATCH DOGS

DRIVE CLUB

ASSASSIN'S CREED 4

...


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Pure Ether

Pure Ether, Volume 2

Pure Ether, Volume 3










I know Sony was in the back blasting this. That ether that **** that makes Microsoft soul burn slow.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

creasy said:


> Yeah, the game was announced as a PS3 exclusive...what, six years ago? God knows what mess they got themselves into for it to take this long. Nomura couldn't even bother to show up in person for the announcement of XV and KH3, what the hell?
> 
> That said, the game looks incredible. The graphics and art style just blew me away. If it really does have a world map, lots of side content and non-linear progression, I can see it being the best FF ever.


 It does look really good, but then to be honest I kind of felt that way about 13 until the eve of release day, so I'm not going to jump to any conclusions just yet. A game that has been in development for that long and has been seemingly shunted down the priority table in favor of other games for just as long, to the point that it's had to jump two versions up is likely to have suffered a few bumps and bruises on the way and Square Enix seem to have done so much wrong in recent times that I've lost confidence a bit.

I share your thoughts on the making it all open world. In my opinion, they seem to have hung on to some very old game mechanics like random encounters and battle transitions through the FFXIII series and it's now getting very difficult to ignore the fact that games like Skyrim and other open world RPGs have happened.

I just hope they make a game that allows people to play it they way they want to, rather than forcing them to play it the way the developers want them to play it. I'll be honest, to date, I've played all of them, but 12 is the only one that I've actually completed, I loved Ivalice, I was just lost in awe of the size of that game world, I love getting lost in game worlds and exploring them and wandering into places I'm not leveled for yet and getting my *** kicked, I can't stand being shunted along in a game at a rate predetermined by a bunch of guys, who have a vision I can't relate to, at least give me a choice. It's a shame too, because I think Lightning is a really strong character.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm almost 100% sold on PS4.

Maybe PC...


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Off topic, but next gen looking ****ing amazing.
Death of current gen consoles.
Death of the wii u. (rip)
PC gamers upgrade graphic cards, ram, & pray for exclusives to come back.
Give away you're handhelds systems to lil kids.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

You can thank Microsoft for making it fashionable enough for Sony to charge for online play, but if it means better servers, I guess it's fine.

But still, that part seriously sucks.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how Nomura came up on the screen and said, "Hey guys, it's been a while since we updated you on our project, so here's a short trailer. Hope you enjoy." And then they came out bustin with the craziest RPG ever. He was just so calm about it. That's what's so hilarious.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> Off topic, but next gen looking ****ing amazing.
> Death of current gen consoles.
> Death of the wii u. (rip)
> PC gamers upgrade graphic cards, ram, & pray for exclusives to come back.
> Give away you're handhelds systems to lil kids.


Just stop. Please. I know you're an obvious troll, but your graphic *****ness is really starting to annoy the piss out of me. Not all of us give a **** about amazing graphics.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyways, the Nintendo direct is starting soon. I hope they got a lot of good stuff to show off. If nothing else, we know Iwata will be as entertaining as he always is.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of fanboy panic attacks after that presentation on IGN, haha. I really don't know what people were expecting. I got exactly what I thought they were going to show, and if you ask me, Nintendo had the best presentation this year. As always, people let their expectations cloud reality. Maybe they didn't show off the most original games or had the most third party support, but their presentation was spot on. We got more information on the games we already knew about, plus a couple of announcements. They didn't waste any time and got straight to the games. And maybe I'm crazy, but the visuals on Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario 3D World look better than what the current platforms offer, at least most games for the platforms. 

People are especially pissed about Mario 3D World because it's similar to Super Mario 3D Land. I don't really care. I love it. It looks like a really fun game. People were expecting Galaxy 3, but I knew they weren't going to show that.

Also, Bayonetta is hot with that new haircut. Game looks amazing. Visuals don't look outdated to me at all. Regardless, the idiotic gaming community isn't going to give it a chance because it's on a Nintendo platform.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Just stop. Please. I know you're an obvious troll, but your graphic *****ness is really starting to annoy the piss out of me. Not all of us give a **** about amazing graphics.


Not trolling. I really think it looks great, it's one of the main reason I and pretty much the majority of ppl will be switching to next gen. If they introduced next gen with current graphics & werent smarter you think ppl will jump to switch? Hell no.

When the lighting effect gameplay, vision.
When you shoot and walls crumble.
More detail on screen, scars on face
When you walk and leaves move out the way on the ground.
When the characters hair move when running and looks realistic

All that matters, it what sells other then fun looking gameplay


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy XV

Coming to Xbox One.

I can't wait to see the giant fanboy meltdown after this


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

It's clear that MS is going to make some changes between now and November. They can't compete with Sony the way things stand and they know it. What I predict is that they'll make Xbox Live a free service along with multiplayer capability, also possibly lowering the price of Gold. There's also a chance they may go for a Kinect-less model of the One and charge the same price as the PS4. As for always online and used game restrictions, I'm not sure they can change it even if they wanted to. It depends on how much the hardware is built around it and what deals they have with publishers.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Megaman in Smash

Holy Jizz Balls


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I expected to see Mega Man in Smash Bros. Sakurai flat-out said he wanted to put a Capcom character in the game, and it was obviously going to be Mega Man. But it looks pretty good. Smash is the only fighting game I like because I'm not technical enough to enjoy competitive fighters. Smash is a good casual, party game that's more accessible to people like me. 

Now let's hope they put Scrooge McDuck in there in some form


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the concept of The Division. Has the potential to be a classic.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Look at all of you nerds getting excited over dumb video ga-

OH MY SWEET JESUS MAD MAX IS GETTING A GAME O_O


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

SONY KILLED MICROSOFT! :rofl


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

To be honest, I thought some of the stuff Microsoft showed off was neat: Killer Instinct, that Panzer Dragoon thing, Dead Rising 3 etc. I liked how they showed off actual games even if they're still not off my **** list but hey...baby steps.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Rixy said:


> To be honest, I thought some of the stuff Microsoft showed off was neat: Killer Instinct, that Panzer Dragoon thing, Dead Rising 3 etc. I liked how they showed off actual games even if they're still not off my **** list but hey...baby steps.


Oh yeah, Microsoft had a good presentation. I enjoyed it, easily one of the best they had in years, and I honestly thought it was better than Sony's conference. I'm not a fanboy and I do my best to remain objective about things. But that still doesn't mean I forgive Microsoft for Xbox One policies.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Which game should I get with the PS4? I was going to get Infamous until I found out that it dosen't release until later.


I would get killzone.

I think im getting killzone and knack on first day.
Even though it's animated, It's looks really interesting and fun...Like ratchet & clank.

Seems like you can collect items and make it into you, make your self into ice, water, fire ect and use it as weapons. creative.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Rixy said:


> To be honest, I thought some of the stuff Microsoft showed off was neat: *Killer Instinct*, that Panzer Dragoon thing, Dead Rising 3 etc. I liked how they showed off actual games even if they're still not off my **** list but hey...baby steps.


The rumors are that it's a Xbox Live free to play game...as in one character is F2P and you have to buy the rest. It's cool that KI is back after so many years, but other than the novelty of it I'm not sure what they'll do with it to surpass other current fighters.

This trailer was so hype though...ULLLTRAAAA COOOMBOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

creasy said:


> The rumors are that it's a Xbox Live free to play game...as in one character is F2P and you have to buy the rest. It's cool that KI is back after so many years, but other than the novelty of it I'm not sure what they'll do with it to surpass other current fighters.
> 
> This trailer was so hype though...ULLLTRAAAA COOOMBOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


It's gonna flop. I'm calling it now. I only say that because other than the internet fan demand, I doubt the majority of people are excited or really care about this game. Most potential Xbox One owners probably never even heard of this game.

But they're screwing themselves with their F2P model.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

A new FFXV trailer has come out, this time depicting actual gameplay. It does not look anywhere near as flashy and ridiculous as the first trailer made it out to be. This one is a little more realistic and pretty much looks like the initial gameplay they showed off in January 2011.






A lot of impressive things for a Final Fantasy game, however. You can swim now and the sword teleportation thing looks neat. But things I don't like are those QTE style finishing moves. Just looks like it interrupts the game.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


>


My god...it's beautiful. I'm afraid to get excited about it though. I can't shake the feeling that's it's going to end up very linear and scripted. With graphics like that, I wonder if they really can create a big open world to explore. I remember Square saying a couple of years ago that a remake of FFVII would be impossible because it would take a decade or something to recreate the entire world and towns in current gen HD graphics.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> A new FFXV trailer has come out, this time depicting actual gameplay. It does not look anywhere near as flashy and ridiculous as the first trailer made it out to be. This one is a little more realistic and pretty much looks like the initial gameplay they showed off in January 2011.
> 
> A lot of impressive things for a Final Fantasy game, however. You can swim now and the sword teleportation thing looks neat. But things I don't like are those QTE style finishing moves. Just looks like it interrupts the game.


 Looks pretty good so far, although I share your concerns re: the QTEs, they should be banned. Have they given clear details about the battle system at all? I know it's going to be realtime, but is it going to be "hack and slash" realtime aka Zelda, or somewhere between that and maybe something like the gambit system they used in 12, that'd be cool.

Another thing is I hope is we get some female party members at some point in the game. You know, just to add a touch of glamour, it all looks a bit too "male" at the moment, kind of like the anti-thesis of X-2. :lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Shines said:


> Looks pretty good so far, although I share your concerns re: the QTEs, they should be banned. Have they given clear details about the battle system at all? I know it's going to be realtime, but is it going to be "hack and slash" realtime aka Zelda, or somewhere between that and maybe something like the gambit system they used in 12, that'd be cool.
> 
> Another thing is I hope is we get some female party members at some point in the game. You know, just to add a touch of glamour, it all looks a bit too "male" at the moment, kind of like the anti-thesis of X-2. :lol


It sort of plays like a toned down Kingdom Hearts, if that makes any sense. I can't really explain it, but it looks fun.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

creasy said:


> My god...it's beautiful. I'm afraid to get excited about it though. I can't shake the feeling that's it's going to end up very linear and scripted. With graphics like that, I wonder if they really can create a big open world to explore. I remember Square saying a couple of years ago that a remake of FFVII would be impossible because it would take a decade or something to recreate the entire world and towns in current gen HD graphics.


Maybe it will be easier with the PS4. Versus XIII on the PS3 was supposed to have a huge world map and an airship, but it's obviously not a PS3 game anymore.

Square Enix, if they do decide to make an FFVII remake, will make it portable, just like the majority of their remakes up to this point. I wouldn't mind it myself because I think turn-based RPGs work better on portable systems in this day and age anyways.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Wii Fit Girl is coming to Super Smash Bros!






If I get the game, she's probably going to be my main. She fits my style.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Second Son gameplay.
Not sure why they decided not to show this...


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh yeah, Microsoft had a good presentation. I enjoyed it, easily one of the best they had in years, and I honestly thought it was better than Sony's conference. I'm not a fanboy and I do my best to remain objective about things. But that still doesn't mean I forgive Microsoft for Xbox One policies.


It was a great conference because they showed tons of gameplay videos. Had the price and other details not been lacking, they might be going head to head with the PS4, but because it's 100 bucks more with online check ins etc, they're toast.

If Sony can get the PS4 out before black friday, it could get ugly.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Dreday said:


> It was a great conference because they showed tons of gameplay videos. Had the price and other details not been lacking, they might be going head to head with the PS4, but because it's 100 bucks more with online check ins etc, they're toast.
> 
> If Sony can get the PS4 out before black friday, it could get ugly.


The release date said December 31 on my preorder for the PS4? I thought that was the official date?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


>


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish Dark Souls 2 release date was earlier .__.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Destiny looks amazing. Battlefield 4 looks amazing. This is all I need.

oh and watchdogs, warframe and titanfall. 

and a new gaming PC.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Neo said:


> I'm liking the look of Drive Club. Exactly my kind of game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to Drive Club as well. A friend told me it'll be free at launch with PS+, that'd be awesome.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Wii Fit Girl is coming to Super Smash Bros!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that's pretty cool


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Second Son gameplay.
> Not sure why they decided not to show this...


A Game That Is Serious But Is Also About Shooting Dudes In The Face - 10/10, IGN


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Microsoft's response to Sony's tirade

"Fortunately we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity; it's called Xbox 360"

And the drama just keeps getting funnier by the day.

Here is an actual video where he says it, just to prove that I am not making this up. Hopefully this does not get taken down. Everyone needs to see this.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

wondering if don mattrick's job is on the line...

i'd imagine if sales follow on from what everyone is saying about boycotting ms then the people responsible for the changes and decision making brought in with the xbone will probably be fired.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's gonna flop. I'm calling it now. I only say that because other than the internet fan demand, I doubt the majority of people are excited or really care about this game. Most potential Xbox One owners probably never even heard of this game.
> 
> But they're screwing themselves with their F2P model.


I have seen some serious fighting gamers saying they won't buy it and think it looks rubbish. but tbh I dunno because i've never really taken their opinion to mean a fighting game won't be good for everyone else. the problem is a lot of tournament gamers expect something different from games, where as us normal joe public just want a good fun game.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Maybe it will be easier with the PS4. Versus XIII on the PS3 was supposed to have a huge world map and an airship, but it's obviously not a PS3 game anymore.


are you sure about that? I thought 15 was actually coming to both current and next gen?
http://uk.gamespot.com/e3/final-fantasy-xv-battle-gameplay-first-look-6409883/

says on that page that its ps4/xboxone/360. might end up turning up on the ps3 too if they are doing a 360 version.



> Final Fantasy XV
> 
> PS4, XONE
> Square Enix
> ...





> Get your first look at the battle system in this gameplay trailer for Final Fantasy XV, coming to the PlayStation 4 and Xbox 360.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Microsoft's response to Sony's tirade
> 
> "Fortunately we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity; it's called Xbox 360"
> 
> ...


 Microsoft are going to have to do something about all these own goals, if this carries on all through the summer and autumn, then their console is going to be dead before it's even on the shelves and the last thing we want is a games console manufacturer with with a monopoly.

Sony made a lot of mistakes out of arrogance with the PS3 that they lost a lot of market share over and it's probably in no small part down to having to eat a healthy diet of humble pie for periods here and there that their next offering is so fantastic. They need something there, pushing back against them to keep them in check and at the moment, neither Nintendo or Microsoft has turned up for this battle.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

renegade disaster said:


> are you sure about that? I thought 15 was actually coming to both current and next gen?
> http://uk.gamespot.com/e3/final-fantasy-xv-battle-gameplay-first-look-6409883/
> 
> says on that page that its ps4/xboxone/360. might end up turning up on the ps3 too if they are doing a 360 version.


They said PS4 and 360, not PS4, 360 and One, so it's probably a mistake.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> They said PS4 and 360, not PS4, 360 and One, so it's probably a mistake.


seems strange they have it on just one console from each gen, and on different sides (360 & ps4). :sus

still, square penix have been known to make weird decisions with these sorts of things.:lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

warframe looks bloody good! never heard of this until e3. coming to pc and ps4 already in beta.











^can't find any decent gameplay footage. this was the best I could find, nothing for ps4...
they did an interview yesterday talking about how they want it to be as good on ps4 as pc and were showing off what it looked like on ps4. it looked great tbh.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

renegade disaster said:


> seems strange they have it on just one console from each gen, and on different sides (360 & ps4). :sus
> 
> still, square penix have been known to make weird decisions with these sorts of things.:lol


And once again, I just said that the listing is probably a mistake by gamespot. At no point has Square Enix ever said anything about a PS3 or Xbox 360 version. They said PS4 and Xbox One. Gamespot said 360 because they got the name confused with Xbox One. One is not a memorable name, and I've seen a lot of people call the Xbox One Xbox 360 instead.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> And once again, I just said that the listing is probably a mistake by gamespot. At no point has Square Enix ever said anything about a PS3 or Xbox 360 version. They said PS4 and Xbox One. Gamespot said 360 because they got the name confused with Xbox One. One is not a memorable name, and I've seen a lot of people call the Xbox One Xbox 360 instead.


eh? you just stated it was 360...



CrimsonTrigger said:


> They said PS4 and 360, not PS4, 360 and One, so it's probably a mistake.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

renegade disaster said:


> eh? you just stated it was 360...


Please stop arguing with me. This is getting annoying. I never said it was for 360. When I said they listed it as PS4 and 360, I meant it was *gamespot's error*, not an official confirmation that the game was coming for the Xbox 360.

You said it might be coming to PS3 because they said it was also coming to 360. Gamespot said PS4 and 360, but Square Enix officially said PS4 and Xbox One. Gamespot isn't Square Enix, so it's not up to them what platform it comes out on, and if their description says 360, then it's a mistake. Notice how gamespot didn't mention Xbox One in that description? That alone should be enough to tell you that it was a mistake. Unless Square Enix officially confirms that it is coming out for current gen systems, then whatever that description says should not be taken seriously.

If you can't understand that after that detailed description, then I don't know what to tell you. Nothing is more annoying than having to explain something like this when it should be extremely obvious. And if you're wondering why I'm making a big deal out of this, it's because of that "square penix" comment, not that I really care about Square Enix, but if that was supposed to be a comment insulting the intelligence of the people at Square Enix, well sorry to say, but you only made yourself look far more stupid than them because of that. If you're going to insult someone, at least have some semblance of an idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Please stop arguing with me. This is getting annoying. I never said it was for 360.


lol actually you did. I was just pointing out your mistake, wasn't arguing with you. you said it was for 360 and ps4 ,I thought this was strange. then you said it was for xboxone and ps4. its right there above in this thread!



CrimsonTrigger said:


> When I said they listed it as PS4 and 360, I meant it was *gamespot's error*, not an official confirmation that the game was coming for the Xbox 360.
> 
> You said it might be coming to PS3 because they said it was also coming to 360. Gamespot said PS4 and 360, but Square Enix officially said PS4 and Xbox One. Gamespot isn't Square Enix, so it's not up to them what platform it comes out on, and if their description says 360, then it's a mistake. Notice how gamespot didn't mention Xbox One in that description? That alone should be enough to tell you that it was a mistake. Unless Square Enix officially confirms that it is coming out for current gen systems, then whatever that description says should not be taken seriously.
> 
> If you can't understand that after that detailed description, then I don't know what to tell you. Nothing is more annoying than having to explain something like this when it should be extremely obvious.


I had no idea. because my time has been taken up with all the other news from e3. If a website states its for xbox one/ps4 and 360 then people are going to think thats the case. considering that many games are being released on both current gen and next gen I see this as an easy mistake for someone to make and believe. the article doesn't say much at all, because its a video. its not expected to have a detailed description apart from points about what its released on ,release date and publisher etc.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> And if you're wondering why I'm making a big deal out of this, it's because of that "square penix" comment, not that I really care about Square Enix, but if that was supposed to be a comment insulting the intelligence of the people at Square Enix, well sorry to say, but you only made yourself look far more stupid than them because of that. If you're going to insult someone, at least have some semblance of an idea of what you're talking about.


wow ,so a tiny little joke about square has you stressed out about this? chill out, it was an amusing bit of fun that's all. if anything it could be interpreted as a joke aimed at them because of their ineptitude with how they are dealing with the final fantasy franchise. which in modern times, is incredibly badly.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

So is anyone planning to play Final Fantasy XIV:ARR? I've never been big on MMOs, but the Magitek armor mount is very enticing...


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> I wish Dark Souls 2 release date was earlier .__.


Eh, I'm kinda torn about it. The attack animations look faster and more fluid like Demon's, and the sword melee spell is cool. I like that duel wielding is viable and how backstabs can whiff. The graphics are noticeably improved too. On the other hand, the enemies seem as dumb as ever, and one person who played the demo said the level design is more linear. I hope the difficulty isn't being dumbed down despite the devs saying otherwise.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's possible M$ may have paid devs to not show PS4 games

http://www.newsforshoppers.com/e3-2...-devs-to-dis-ps4-ms-says-no-comment/36714123/


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

creasy said:


> So is anyone planning to play Final Fantasy XIV:ARR? I've never been big on MMOs, but the Magitek armor mount is very enticing...


 I've never traditionally played MMOs and was kind of planning on the original release of XIV to be my first, but after all the negative critique it got, I decided to give it a miss.

I'll probably keep an eye on ARR, but I'll be honest, the mess up they made of XIV right off the back off XIII being a crushing disappointment for me and Versus XIII being shrouded in mystery for years on end has dented my confidence a bit. I tend to treat all announcements and proclamations with a healthy amount of cynicism, rather than getting too excited about them.

So I'll let you know 6 months after it's released and has 50,000 subscribers. :lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Dark Shines said:


> I've never traditionally played MMOs and was kind of planning on the original release of XIV to be my first, but after all the negative critique it got, I decided to give it a miss.
> 
> I'll probably keep an eye on ARR, but I'll be honest, the mess up they made of XIV right off the back off XIII being a crushing disappointment for me and Versus XIII being shrouded in mystery for years on end has dented my confidence a bit. I tend to treat all announcements and proclamations with a healthy amount of cynicism, rather than getting too excited about them.
> 
> So I'll let you know 6 months after it's released and has 50,000 subscribers. :lol


heh my thoughts are along the same lines. they need to do quite a bit to restore my faith that they are getting things right again. they seem to just be papering over all their mistakes in recent years by hoping that making sequels for their games (ff13) or re-releasing them because they failed first time (ff14) or changing their game that fell into obscurity and touting it as a new game entirely (ff15) will make people think they are doing a good job.

I've read many people say the company declined when the merger took place and its been steadily going downhill since then. not so sure if i'm that disappointed with them in general, as a company they still do some decent stuff.... but I haven't been impressed with how they have handled the main ff franchise at all. tbh the last great final fantasy I played was 9. and that was when it was just squaresoft who was responsible for the games...


----------



## Hydro22 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else think X (the game by Monolith Soft) looks cool?


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> warframe looks bloody good! never heard of this until e3. coming to pc and ps4 already in beta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can play that warframe game right now.....on pc.....for freeeeeeee
http://store.steampowered.com/app/230410/


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Jig210 said:


> You can play that warframe game right now.....on pc.....for freeeeeeee
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/230410/


if you have high enough spec computer. I have a laptop which can play _some_ modern games, I don't have a desktop gaming pc these days. I doubt I will be able to play it on this laptop.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> heh my thoughts are along the same lines. they need to do quite a bit to restore my faith that they are getting things right again. they seem to just be papering over all their mistakes in recent years by hoping that making sequels for their games (ff13) or re-releasing them because they failed first time (ff14) or changing their game that fell into obscurity and touting it as a new game entirely (ff15) will make people think they are doing a good job.
> 
> I've read many people say the company declined when the merger took place and its been steadily going downhill since then. not so sure if i'm that disappointed with them in general, as a company they still do some decent stuff.... but I haven't been impressed with how they have handled the main ff franchise at all. tbh the last great final fantasy I played was 9. and that was when it was just squaresoft who was responsible for the games...


 It does seem to be general consensus that the merger kind of ruined of the show for FF, although I have to say, I really did like 12 a lot. I know a lot of people were down on the story not being as involving, so maybe it's fair to say that it's difficult to allow totally unrestricted, non-linear gameplay and _"tell a story"_ in the same game. I think 13 took it too far though, re: the endless corridor of QTE cut scene, battle, advance, repeat.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Shines said:


> It does seem to be general consensus that the merger kind of ruined of the show for FF, although I have to say, I really did like 12 a lot. I know a lot of people were down on the story not being as involving, so maybe it's fair to say that it's difficult to allow totally unrestricted, non-linear gameplay and _"tell a story"_ in the same game. I think 13 took it too far though, re: the endless corridor of QTE cut scene, battle, advance, repeat.


The only reason people blame the merger is because it coincidentally happened right around the time when Final Fantasy games started changing. It's a common misconception that games like Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XI, Unlimited Saga and some other less than well received games were developed by Square Enix, but all of them were actually developed and released in Japan by Square before the merger. FFXII was developed by the FF Tactics team and it was their full intention of developing an experimental game from the very beginning. The Square Enix president (who recently stepped down) was president of Square before the merger, and he became president when FFX and FFX-2 was being developed.

The reality is that the merger had nothing to do with the apparent declining quality of their games. That has to do with the fact that their writers are terrible and some of their staff has no idea what they're doing, and those people were always Square developers. Besides, other developers like Capcom didn't need a merger to go downhill, and Square Enix is nowhere near as bad as them.

Sorry, just had to say that. It annoys me that people have to make up excuses as to why they hate their favourite company or franchise now instead of just accepting the situation for what it is and moving on with their lives. The crazy conspiracy theories and scapegoats that people make up just get to me.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Hydro22 said:


> Anyone else think X (the game by Monolith Soft) looks cool?


Oh yeah, that game most definitely needs more exposure. Here's the new trailer if anybody is interested.






The visuals and sense of scale that the game offers pretty much proves that the Wii U hardware isn't as underpowered as people think it is. This game looks pretty damn good, but what's even more impressive is how big and open the game looks. This is truly a next gen JRPG.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The only reason people blame the merger is because it coincidentally happened right around the time when Final Fantasy games started changing. It's a common misconception that games like Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XI, Unlimited Saga and some other less than well received games were developed by Square Enix, but all of them were actually developed and released in Japan by Square before the merger. FFXII was developed by the FF Tactics team and it was their full intention of developing an experimental game from the very beginning. The Square Enix president (who recently stepped down) was president of Square before the merger, and he became president when FFX and FFX-2 was being developed.
> 
> The reality is that the merger had nothing to do with the apparent declining quality of their games. That has to do with the fact that their writers are terrible and some of their staff has no idea what they're doing, and those people were always Square developers. Besides, other developers like Capcom didn't need a merger to go downhill, and Square Enix is nowhere near as bad as them.
> 
> Sorry, just had to say that. It annoys me that people have to make up excuses as to why they hate their favourite company or franchise now instead of just accepting the situation for what it is and moving on with their lives.


 That's cool, I'll be perfectly honest, I don't know anything about the intricacies of the merger or what it did to the company, only that it seems to be general consensus that it didn't help matters.

Whatever happened or why, I just hope they pull it 'round in XV and beyond. It's a personal preference of course, but I also hope they abandon 1990s game mechanics like random encounters and battle transitions once and for all. I've got no problems with gambits or paradigms, I actually really liked the battle system in 12, but they really should be letting us see enemies in the game world and letting us choose for ourselves when to fight them in this day and age, not one or the other, but both, especially in major releases. As I said earlier in the thread, 12 was the only FF I completed(thoroughly) because I found the game mechanics of the others so frustrating.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Microsoft's response to Sony's tirade
> 
> "Fortunately we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity; it's called Xbox 360"
> 
> ...


I must say I'm really surprised that MS and Sony will have different policies regarding used games and always online. It's crazy to allow your competitor to have friendlier policies. If your competitor offers something you have to match that or offer something better. That's how business works.

I suspect Microsoft will back down from their used game policy just as Bank of America did with their debit card fee. Yet even if they back down it's still a public relations disaster.

The always on is not a big deal since I think most people are always connected when they play their xbox. Those who have no internet access are probably consumers who don't buy a lot of games anyway. Considering that Microsoft sells their consoles at a loss anticipating game sales they may not care about those consumers.

Watching two corporate titans sparing against each other is entertaining.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> Which game should I get with the PS4? I was going to get Infamous until I found out that it dosen't release until later.


I've heard good things about the new Killzone, but with Killzone it usually gets overhyped. Infamous is the only exclusive that I'd really like to try out on the ps4. Dead Rising 3 and D4 look good on the 360 though and reminds me that I should buy deadly premonition sometime.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I've heard good things about the new Killzone, but with Killzone it usually gets overhyped. It's not a bad game just I don't think its as big as reviewers make out.


Ditto. I played half of Killzone 2 and it felt like any other modern gray shooter.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Ditto. I played half of Killzone 2 and it felt like any other modern gray shooter.


I only played Killzone 3, finished the campaign and done a bit of multiplayer but then I got a ylod and not came back to it since. Have you seen any Super Smash Bros. videos? There is a character from animal crossing, seeing it everywhere now since that thread


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Ditto. I played half of Killzone 2 and it felt like any other modern gray shooter.


I found it completely depressing. gave up half way in because I got fed up with staring at about 10 shades of grey. the gameplay or story didn't really hold me either.

at least the new one has a bit of colour in it! although I suspect its gonna be just as dull :roll


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The only reason people blame the merger is because it coincidentally happened right around the time when Final Fantasy games started changing. It's a common misconception that games like Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XI, Unlimited Saga and some other less than well received games were developed by Square Enix, but all of them were actually developed and released in Japan by Square before the merger. FFXII was developed by the FF Tactics team and it was their full intention of developing an experimental game from the very beginning. The Square Enix president (who recently stepped down) was president of Square before the merger, and he became president when FFX and FFX-2 was being developed.
> 
> The reality is that the merger had nothing to do with the apparent declining quality of their games. That has to do with the fact that their writers are terrible and some of their staff has no idea what they're doing, and those people were always Square developers. Besides, other developers like Capcom didn't need a merger to go downhill, and Square Enix is nowhere near as bad as them.
> 
> Sorry, just had to say that. It annoys me that people have to make up excuses as to why they hate their favourite company or franchise now instead of just accepting the situation for what it is and moving on with their lives. The crazy conspiracy theories and scapegoats that people make up just get to me.


well I wasn't making up excuses just going by what a lot of gamers were saying. fair enough you probably know a fair bit more than them about their history and care abit more about the company...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Shines said:


> That's cool, I'll be perfectly honest, I don't know anything about the intricacies of the merger or what it did to the company, only that it seems to be general consensus that it didn't help matters.
> 
> Whatever happened or why, I just hope they pull it 'round in XV and beyond. It's a personal preference of course, but I also hope they abandon 1990s game mechanics like random encounters and battle transitions once and for all. I've got no problems with gambits or paradigms, I actually really liked the battle system in 12, but they really should be letting us see enemies in the game world and letting us choose for ourselves when to fight them in this day and age, not one or the other, but both, especially in major releases. As I said earlier in the thread, 12 was the only FF I completed(thoroughly) because I found the game mechanics of the others so frustrating.


FFXII is pretty much my favourite because of the battle mechanics. I assume they'll bring it back sometime in the future.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody's talking about Bayonetta 2? There's some gameplay on youtube and it looks really damn good.

She's fine as hell with that short hair.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh s***, Microsoft is ****ing up EVER MORE now. Nintendo has some demos for some of their E3 games at Best Buy right now and I just heard that Microsoft employees are literally going to these stores to tell people not to bother with Wii U and pick up Xbox One instead. Wow. What the actual **** man. 

Microsoft has no honour man. This is ridiculous. I don't think I've ever in my life heard of Sony or Nintendo doing that to anybody. It's not about fostering friendly competition anymore. Microsoft is trying to turn this into an actual war now.

Why can't Microsoft just admit that their product is a failure and go back to the drawing board? Goodness gracious.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh s***, Microsoft is ****ing up EVER MORE now. Nintendo has some demos for some of their E3 games at Best Buy right now and I just heard that Microsoft employees are literally going to these stores to tell people not to bother with Wii U and pick up Xbox One instead. Wow. What the actual **** man.
> 
> Microsoft has no honour man. This is ridiculous. I don't think I've ever in my life heard of Sony or Nintendo doing that to anybody. It's not about fostering friendly competition anymore. Microsoft is trying to turn this into an actual war now.
> 
> Why can't Microsoft just admit that their product is a failure and go back to the drawing board? Goodness gracious.


Every since the first reveal of the Xbone it seems that Micro$oft is stalwart about digging their own graves. As a Sony fan who hates MS this is almost euphoric to me.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I only played Killzone 3, finished the campaign and done a bit of multiplayer but then I got a ylod and not came back to it since. Have you seen any Super Smash Bros. videos? There is a character from animal crossing, seeing it everywhere now since that thread


Megaman and Wii Fit Trainer are here too:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Two new characters for Smash Bros confirmed.










Just kidding. Just thought that was a sweet image.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh s***, Microsoft is ****ing up EVER MORE now. Nintendo has some demos for some of their E3 games at Best Buy right now and I just heard that Microsoft employees are literally going to these stores to tell people not to bother with Wii U and pick up Xbox One instead. Wow. What the actual **** man.
> 
> Microsoft has no honour man.












_"MUTTLEY! Stop clowning around, and get to Best Buy! Tell everyone there to buy an Xbox instead of a Wii U. And while you're at it, tell them that using Linux is racist, NYA-HA-HA!"_


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to bed with nightmares tonight.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

^lol, yeah that's kind of creepy


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

renegade disaster said:


> wondering if don mattrick's job is on the line...
> 
> i'd imagine if sales follow on from what everyone is saying about boycotting ms then the people responsible for the changes and decision making brought in with the xbone will probably be fired.


It happened with Ken Kutaragi of Sony. once the PS3 failed royally at E3, and after saying some ridiculous things about the $600 price tag (such as gamers being happy to take two jobs to pay for a ps3), he was quickly shown the door at Sony.

I think they took him straight to the loony bin...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The irony is that we may see the same complete this generation that we saw with the Xbox 360 and the PS3. The PS3 obviously did terrible and lost the majority of its exclusives to the 360. Now look at the PS3. It has actually outsold the Xbox 360 now and still has more exclusives. The point is that the PS3 was "doomed" to fail, but it's still here. 

Don't get me wrong, I have absolutely no interest in Xbox One and the product could flop for all I care. I am saying, however, that it's way too early to call this a landslide victory for Sony. Sony came out to be the heroes this year, but I still don't trust them. I've learned that big corporations are never to be trusted, regardless of how nice Sony is being right now. Remember, at one point Sony was saying the exact same stuff that Microsoft is now, so I wouldn't be surprised if things change a lot in the next few years. 

For now I'll be keeping an eye on both just to see how they do. The Xbox One may have its place in the gaming industry. We'll just have to wait and see. All they have to do is get rid of their DRM and mandatory kinect and drop the price and people would probably be willing to come back. I'm no analyst, but I think it's going to do lackluster at first, but it might pick up if things change. These companies are so unpredictable and you never know who will come out on top.


----------

